# iPad Pro HS suite mise à jour iPadOS 15



## philolilo (21 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir à tous
J’ai basculé mon iPad Pro 9.7’ vers iPadOS 15 hier soir, j’ai laissé la MàJ de faire pendant la nuit. Ce matin au réveil, gros bug. Cf vidéo ci dessous :









						Dropbox - File Deleted
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com
				




Cela boucle pendant 3 minutes puis l’iPad s’éteint et redémarre (écran noir avec la pomme), et reviens sur l’écran du début de la vidéo, où la seule action possible est la saisie du code de déverrouillage de l’iPad. 

Si je force l’extinction (appui long bouton home et bouton power), après redémarrage je retrouve l’appareil dans la même situation que la vidéo. 
Si je mets l’iPad en orientation paysage c’est pareil. 
Je me suis dit que j’allais faire une restauration de la sauvegarde iCloud, mais pour cela je dois désactiver « localiser », ce qui m’est impossible.

Avez-vous une idée sur ce que je pourrai faire ?

Merci de votre aide
Philippe


----------



## ericse (22 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu peux essayer de passer ton iPad en mode DFU et de le réinstaller en partant de zéro. Pas besoin de désactiver la localisation, mais il faudra obligatoirement le compte et mot de passe pour terminer la réinstallation.


----------



## philolilo (22 Septembre 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu peux essayer de passer ton iPad en mode DFU et de le réinstaller en partant de zéro. Pas besoin de désactiver la localisation, mais il faudra obligatoirement le compte et mot de passe pour terminer la réinstallation.



DFU fait. Restauration iCloud en cours (ça va durer la matinée). Mon iPad a retrouvé un comportement plus rassurant ! Merci beaucoup. 

Philippe


----------



## philolilo (22 Septembre 2021)

philolilo a dit:


> DFU fait. Restauration iCloud en cours (ça va durer la matinée). Mon iPad a retrouvé un comportement plus rassurant ! Merci beaucoup.
> 
> Philippe



Problème résolu après DFU et restauration iCloud. Merci !!


----------

